# Advice on sale of property



## Frimbo (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi again,

my original post was a bit too advert like which i did not want it really to be. 

so here it goes, i am looking for real advice on how to sell two properties in silves in algarve.

basically we have given the properties to be sold to various local agents but everyone who has seen them has not even made an offer. This is a little strange. or has this been your experience when you were selling you property in portugal? 

i know the economic climate is not ideal but one of the places has been on the market for some time. Maybe you guys have worked with some agents which have produced better results?

any ideas? 

thx


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

pm me with details of what you have to sell please !


----------



## Frimbo (Jul 24, 2012)

hi i would love to but can't really over the forum


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Click his username and the option to send a pm becomes available.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a villa for sale on the silver coast, its been viewed about 10 times and still not one offer. I have lowered the price twice and now stand to lose around €20,000 from what I paid 6 years ago.


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

pm the details please as I'm looking to buy there


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

silvers said:


> I have a villa for sale on the silver coast, its been viewed about 10 times and still not one offer. I have lowered the price twice and now stand to lose around €20,000 from what I paid 6 years ago.


pm the details please as i'm looking to buy there


----------

